# Realitätsfremd - oder: eine Leidensgeschichte



## Hardy81 (26 Januar 2019)

N'abend zusammen...


Ich muss mich hier einfach mal auslassen - daher tschuldigung für den etwas längeren Text. 






Vielleicht kennt die folgende Situation jemand oder kann mir vielleicht sagen, ob ich vollkommen an der Realität vorbeigehe. 




Angefangen hats 2006 als frisch gebackener staatl. gepr. Techniker für Automatisierungstechnik. Nach meiner Ausbildung und Fachabitur musste ich ja unbedingt noch nen Techniker hinterherschieben. 


Also frisch von der Schule gleich mal zur nächsten Stellenbörse und mit ein paar guten Verbindungen zum örtlichen Arbeitsamt nach 2 Bewerbungen gleich nen schönen Job in einer kleinen, aber feinen Firma als Krieger an der Inbetriebnahmefront ergattert. 


Hier war erstmal Lernen durch Schmerz angesagt - Schule und Ausbildung sind nicht so ganz mit Baustellenalltag zu vergleichen. Aber man passt sich an und lernt. Man lernt viel. Sehr viel. Oftmals auf die schmerzhafte Tour. 


In den kommenden 8 Jahren sollte sich dann innerhalb der Firma einiges tun und auch die persönliche Entwicklung bleibt im Idealfall auch nicht immer auf dem gleichen Niveau. 


So wurde mir nach und nach, meist auf eigenen Wunsch, mehr und mehr Verantwortung übertragen. Somit begann dann die Zeit, in der ich zuerst die Baustellenleitung für kleine bis mittlere Projekte übernahm, irgendwann auch noch in die Elektroplanung reinrutschte (musste) und zum Schluß mein Chef mir nur noch die Kontaktdaten von Kunden und nen 3 Zeiler mit der Aufgabe in die Hand gedrückt hat und ich freie Hand hatte. 


Lastenheft, Planung, Umsetzung, etc. der ganze Kram, der zu der Kette von Kunde will bis Kunde hat bekommen dazugehört. Teilweise alleine, teilweise mit Fremdfirmen und/oder Arbeitskollegen, die mich unterstützt haben. 


Dann fingen so langsam die Probleme an... Mittlerweile hatten wir 6 Programmierer / Inbetriebnehmer in der Firma und mein Chef war oftmals mit der ganzen Organisation überlastet, da er auch noch den kaufm. Kram an der Backe hatte. 


Mein Vorschlag: "Was hälst du denn davon, wenn ich das übernehme und als "Abteilungsleiter Automatisierung" einspringe. (Hüstel und mit Geldbeutel winke)". 


Seine Antwort: "Lass mich mal 2, 3 Nächte drüber schlafen. Im Prinzip aber eine gute Idee." 


Seine Lösung für das Problem: "Ich stell mal schnell nen „Inschenör“ ein, der es nicht mal geschafft hat seinen Bachelor zu machen. 6 Semester studiert und keinen Abschluß in der Tasche. Fragt mich nicht, wie das gelaufen ist. 


Hmpf! Gab natürlich erstmal von meiner Seite her ne schöne Ansage. Leider musste ich mich der Entscheidung fügen. 


Ein Jahr später, der „Inschenör“ überlebte nicht mal die 6 Monate Probezeit, wurde ein Elektrobetrieb aufgekauft, der den Bereich Schaltschrankbau, Installation bei Kunden, etc. abdecken sollte. Lief holprig an, lief aber irgendwann. Der Meister, der seine Firma verkauft hatte war bis zu seinem Renteneintritt weiterhin als Angestellter beschäftigt. 


Mittlerweile verheiratet und Familienvater hatte ich nicht mehr so die Lust auf wochen- und monatelange Baustelleneinsätze. Daher ab zum Chef…


Mein Vorschlag: „Ich will das, zum größten Teil übernehmen, was (Name von der Redaktion entfernt) bisher gemacht hat. Weg von der Front, mehr in die Planung. 


Seine Antwort: „Keine schlechte Idee. (Name von der Redaktion entfernt) hat eh nur noch knapp 3 Jahre bis zur Rente und noch gut 10 Monate Resturlaub und Überstunden. Können wir machen.“ 


Seine Lösung für das Problem: „Man tut sich mit einem alten Bekannten zusammen und setzt den alten Bekannten als zweiten Geschäftsführer auf die Stelle, die ich gerne gehabt hätte…“ 


Meine Reaktion auf die Aktion: „HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ?????“


Ab dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich keinen Bock mehr. Fing an erste Bewerbungen zu schreiben und drehte erstmal den Hahn auf Sparflamme. Machte 3 Monate Überstundenabbau und hab mich danach noch 8 Wochen krankschreiben lassen, um über meine Zukunft in der Firma gründlich nachzudenken. 


Nach meiner Rückkehr durfte ich dann auch gleich wieder ran. Mehrere Projekte abgewickelt und nach 2 weiteren Jahren von heute auf morgen gekündigt. 


Es lief einfach nicht mehr. Egal was ich angepackt habe, immer wurde ich von unserem Technischen Leiter angesickt. Nix war gut, obwohl sich niemand der Kunden je beschwert hat und meine Arbeit stets einwandfrei war. 


Ich habe bei einem Kunden ein Angebot bekommen, das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht ablehnen konnte/wollte. Obwohl mir die Entscheidung anfangs nicht leicht fiel. Ich musste 2 Wochen mit mir kämpfen, um eine Entscheidung zu treffen - letzten Endes habe ich die Entscheidung dann zum Nachteil meines Arbeitgebers getroffen und den Vertrag unterschrieben. 




Nun, 3 Jahre nach dieser Entscheidung, ist dank „Diesel-dir-keinen-mehr“ die Situation recht angespannt.


Als Zulieferer bekommt man die Höhen und Tiefen gnadenlos mit. 


Gehaltskürzungen, Kurzarbeit, Entlassungen und die Geschäftsführung hat ein magisches Talent dafür, die Belegschaft madig zu machen. 


Kurzum, es macht im Moment einfach keinen Spaß mehr überhaupt in dem Laden zu arbeiten. Jeden Tag gibts neue gute Nachrichten, die einem einfach den Spaß an der ganzen Sache rauben. 


Also mal wieder angefangen Bewerbungen zu schreiben und meine Gehaltsvorstellung hinzugefügt… Und hier kommt der Punkt, an dem ich langsam anfange an der ganzen Branche zu zweifeln. 


Ich will nicht wissen, was ihr verdient, aber sind 4500,-€ brutto / Monat zuviel? Mit meiner Erfahrung und Qualifikation? Ich weiß, ich bin kein Ingenieur, habe mir aber in den letzten 13 Jahren genug Wissen und Erfahrung angeeignet, dass ich mich durchaus nicht unter Wert verkaufen muss. 




Gehts jemand ähnlich? Was habt ihr so erlebt? 






Ich programmiere Siemens, B&R, Allen Bradley, diverse Hochsprachen, mache Elektroplanung, Baustellenleitung, Projektleitung, Kundensupport, … Was muss ich denn noch alles machen???


----------



## dentech (26 Januar 2019)

Ich denke das 4,5k nicht zu viel sind, aber bei meinen letzten Bewerbungsgesprächen vor ca. 2,5 Jahren, waren da auch Sprünge von 1k Euro drinnen. Kommt halt sehr auf die Branche und die Größe des Betriebes an.


----------



## Captain Future (27 Januar 2019)

Na da kann man doch Auswandern....  wenn man hier nicht weiter kommt ach ne das war ein anderer Beitrag sorry 

Nein das Gehalt ist ok.


----------



## Hardy81 (27 Januar 2019)

dentech schrieb:


> Ich denke das 4,5k nicht zu viel sind, aber bei meinen letzten Bewerbungsgesprächen vor ca. 2,5 Jahren, waren da auch Sprünge von 1k Euro drinnen. Kommt halt sehr auf die Branche und die Größe des Betriebes an.



Das es je nach Firmengröße Unterschiede gibt ist mir sehr wohl bekannt und wird auch von mir verstanden und akzeptiert. Ich kann bei einer 2 Mann Klitsche kein Gehalt fordern, das wohlmöglich den monatl. Umsatz übersteigt. 

Anders siehts bei Firmen mit mehr als 50 - 100 Beschäftigten aus. Hier sollte Luft nach oben sein.


----------



## Hardy81 (27 Januar 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Na da kann man doch Auswandern....  wenn man hier nicht weiter kommt ach ne das war ein anderer Beitrag sorry
> 
> Nein das Gehalt ist ok.



Ich habe leider noch keinen weiteren habitablen Planeten außerhalb unseres Sonnensystems entdeckt - und selbst wenn, wäre die Reise dorthin wahrscheinlich etwas umständlich.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (27 Januar 2019)

Hallo

kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Schon mal an Selbstständigkeit gedacht ?
Dann bestimmst Du Gehalt und Belastung .


----------



## Hardy81 (27 Januar 2019)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Schon mal an Selbstständigkeit gedacht ?
> Dann bestimmst Du Gehalt und Belastung .



Ja schon mehrfach... Aber, aber, aber, ....

Ich kenne viele, die aus einem Angestelltenverhältnis raus in die Selbstständigkeit gewechselt sind. Allerdings mit dem entscheidenden Vorteil weder Familie noch ein geregeltes Privatleben zu haben. Als Junggeselle ist sowas immer leichter zu starten, als mit der ganzen Familie zusammen. Und wenn man sich neu selbstständig macht, braucht man auch erstmal eine gewissen Zeit, bis sich die Kunden zu einem trauen. Ganz zu schweigen von weiteren Mitarbeitern, um das Chefsein zu genießen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Januar 2019)

> Allerdings mit dem entscheidenden Vorteil weder Familie noch ein geregeltes Privatleben zu haben.


Ich wusste gar nicht, das dies ein entscheidender Vorteil ist. Sind alle die sich selbstständig machen zurückgezogene
Singles?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Januar 2019)

Je nach Region und Branche ist deine Gehaltsvorstellung nicht überzogen.
Aber die Firmen sind vorsichtiger geworden.
Der Markt an erfahrenen und guten Fachkräften ist bei uns zumindest ziemlich leer.
Bewirbt sich dann jemand, dann schaut man schon sehr genau hin.
Irgendwo muss ja der Haken sein


----------



## GLT (27 Januar 2019)

Aus welcher Region stammst Du?
Im Süden bist Du mit deinem Gehalt nicht zu hoch.


----------



## Captain Future (27 Januar 2019)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Dann bestimmst Du Gehalt und Belastung .



Die ersten Jahre bestimmst Du nicht viel.... 
- Gehalt stark abhängig vom guten Umsatz und was hängen bleibt. 
- Belastung ohne großen Einsatz kommt auch nicht viel rum. 




Hardy81 schrieb:


> Ja schon mehrfach... Aber, aber, aber, ..





Hardy81 schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele, die aus einem Angestelltenverhältnis raus in die Selbstständigkeit gewechselt sind. Allerdings mit dem entscheidenden Vorteil weder Familie noch ein geregeltes Privatleben zu haben. Als Junggeselle ist sowas immer leichter zu starten, als mit der ganzen Familie zusammen. Und wenn man sich neu selbstständig macht, braucht man auch erstmal eine gewissen Zeit, bis sich die Kunden zu einem trauen. Ganz zu schweigen von weiteren Mitarbeitern, um das Chefsein zu genießen



Es kommt auch darauf an Freiberufler oder richtige Firma !!!
Ich glaube beim Freiberufler ist ein geregeltes Privatleben nicht einfach. Die meisten die ich kenne sind sehr viel im Flieger unterwegs.
Für die richtige Firma mit zb. Schaltschrankbau, Verkabelungen, Software und Inbetriebnahmen alles im Rahmen der Elektrotechnik ist der 
staatl. gepr. Techniker für Automatisierungstechnik nicht das Richtige.
Da fehlt Dir der Ing. oder Meister soweit ich das weiß. Klar man kann einen einstellen aber hier fehlt am Anfang oft das Geld.
​​


----------



## Hardy81 (28 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, das dies ein entscheidender Vorteil ist. Sind alle die sich selbstständig machen zurückgezogene
> Singles?



Die Kollegen, die ich kenne sind 10 von 12 Monaten im Jahr nicht zuhause. Und - alle Single... Obs da nen Zusammenhang gibt 
Sicher, die haben Spaß an dem, was sie tun und verdienen nebenbei noch gut Geld mit der Sache, aber dass ist (nix) mehr für mich. 

Sonst kann ich mir nach 10 von 12 Monaten ne neue Frau nebst Familie suchen.


----------



## Hardy81 (28 Januar 2019)

GLT schrieb:


> Aus welcher Region stammst Du?
> Im Süden bist Du mit deinem Gehalt nicht zu hoch.



Saarland - der Osten des Westens


----------



## Hardy81 (28 Januar 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Für die richtige Firma mit zb. Schaltschrankbau, Verkabelungen, Software und Inbetriebnahmen alles im Rahmen der Elektrotechnik ist der staatl. gepr. Techniker für Automatisierungstechnik nicht das Richtige.
> Da fehlt Dir der Ing. oder Meister soweit ich das weiß. Klar man kann einen einstellen aber hier fehlt am Anfang oft das Geld.
> ​​



Für was taugt der Techniker denn dann??? Ich bin jetzt irgendwie irritiert. Waren mitunter Lerninhalte während der Ausbildung.


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

Wie alle sind gezwungen für einen Hungerlohn zu arbeiten, da Schwarzarbeit verboten ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2019)

Hardy81 schrieb:


> Saarland - der Osten des Westens



Ähm ... der Osten des Westen ist "Ostwestfalen", sagt ja schon der Name.
Ich lasse mir unsere Region nicht von den Saarländern abnehmen, ihr seit
eher die Süd-West Region.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2019)

@Hardy:
Schöne Geschichte, die du da geschrieben hast. Zu einem gewissen Teil deckt sie sich auch mit meiner ...
Zu deinem Gehalt : das ist OK und da sollte (mit etwas Geschick) auch noch mehr drin sein ...
Zu deinem Positionswunsch : Nach meiner Erfahrung wird die Unterscheidung Techniker ./. Ingenieur (eben wegen dem "Fachkräftemangel") heute nicht mehr so gemacht. In die Position "Leiter / Teamleiter xyz" solltest du ab einem gewissen Alter (> 40) hereinrutschen können ...
Zu deiner Zielgruppe : nach meiner Erfahrung solltest du Betriebe mit > 100 Beschäftigten anpeilen (aber keine Konzerne), ggf. Richtung Instandhaltung mit einer guten Portion von Retrofits in dem Unternehmen. Sollche Firmen gibt es allerdings nicht so wie "Sand am Meer" - aber es gibt sie ...
Zu deinen Wechselbestreben : wenn du in deiner Firma (nach deinem Empfinden) nicht gewertschätzt wirst so kannst und solltest du die Firma abhaken. Bedenke aber, dass es anderswo auch nicht unbedingt besser ist. Du mußt halt wissen, was dir wichtig ist und was nicht. Da kann dir aber im Grunde wirklich niemand dazu raten.
Zu Selbstständigkeit : dafür muß man geschaffen sein - ich könnte es nicht und halte es (für mich) auch deshalb für keine Option ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Hardy81 (28 Januar 2019)

Larry, ich denke auch, dass ich mit meiner Gehaltsvorstellung nicht daneben liege. Ich finde es nur erschreckend, dass es allem Anschein nach nur noch schwer "erklärbar" ist, warum es denn so hoch ist. 

Der Positionswunsch Teamleiter/Leiter wie auch immer ist kein spezieller Wunsch von mir. Ich muss das nicht machen. Ich wollte es damals machen. Nicht aus der Intension heraus mehr Geld rausschlagen zu können, sondern weil ich einfach Bedarf dafür gesehen hab. Und warum nicht dann auch mal mit dem Klingelbeutel wackeln...




> Zu deinen Wechselbestreben : wenn du in deiner Firma (nach deinem  Empfinden) nicht gewertschätzt wirst so kannst und solltest du die Firma  abhaken.



Es ist nicht so, dass meine Arbeit nicht geschätzt wird. Es sind die Zu- und Umstände um unsere Abteilung herum. Wir sind Teil der Instandhaltung und kümmern uns mit 8 Mann um insgesamt gut 500 Steuerungen. 

Innerhalb unserer Abteilung ist das Klima sehr erträglich. Allerdings, wenn mehr als eine Abteilung an einer Anlage arbeiten soll, funktioniert das schon nicht mehr. 

Meine Elektriker habe ich mir schon erzogen. Mit denen läufts jetzt auch. Aber mit der Werksplanung braucht man auch nicht ein vernüftiges Wort zu reden, die machen eh was sie wollen und bauen Scheiße am laufenden Band. Anders kann ich es leider nicht sagen. 

Beispiel: 
Anlagenumbau wird ausgeschrieben und bestellt
Anlage wird umgebaut
Anlage macht nicht das, was sie soll
Lieferant wird bezahlt und bekommt wahrscheinlich noch ne Schachtel Pralinen und nen Blumenstraß für die tolle Arbeit
Problem wird intern gelöst werden müssen (von unserer Abteilung) 

Hä????? Was soll das? Und das ist kein Einzelfall. Wir räumen mehr Mist von Externen weg, als dass wir eigene Optimierungen machen könnten. Und die Deppen in der Werksplanung unterschreiben jeden Mist. 

Ich könnte jetzt noch 20 Beispiele schreiben, aber das würds nicht besser machen. 




> Zu Selbstständigkeit : dafür muß man geschaffen sein - ich könnte es  nicht und halte es (für mich) auch deshalb für keine Option ...


Für mich wäre das auch nichts. Ich bin zwar nebenberuflich selbstständig, aber in einem komplett anderen Bereich.


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

Egal was man macht man muss immer bedenken, dass man es bei den Firmen immer mit "NPC" zu tun hat. Darunter verstehe ich «non palpable Charakter» Dieses sind für mich Menschen, die nur in erlernten Strukturen Denken können. Immer wenn diese Struktur verlassen werden soll, unterliegen diese Menschen einem Kontrollsystem welches eine Emotionalen schmerz auslöst. (Kognitive Dissonanz)  

Grundlage meiner Betrachtung ist, dass es eine Unterschied zwischen Expertise und Ausbildung gibt. Expertise bedeutet Erfahrung mit einer Sache. In der Ausbildung und um Studium bekommt man die Theoretischen Grundlagen.

Ich glaube, dass man mit Erfahrung in einer Sache immer der Theorie überlegen ist. Im Zweifel, würde ich mein Haus immer so bauen, wie es mir der Erfahrenen Polier, der schon 100 Häuser gebaut hat empfiehlt. Es ist mir da egal was der Architekt sagt. Die Theorie ist wie eine Speisekarte, es sieht aus wie das Gericht aber es schmeckt und richte in der Praxis aber anders. Hier werde ich auch eher den Koch fragen, als den Ersteller der Karte. 

Eine Ausbildung mit entsprechenden Noten, ist in erster Linie einer Aussage darüber, in wie weit ein Mensch in der Lange ist, bestimmte Inhalte auf Kommando wieder zu geben. Dieses kann mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Aussage darüber sein, ob ein Menschen in bestimmten Aufgaben eine gewisse Leistung bringen kann. Zeugnisse sind eine Versicherung, dass jemand mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit ein gewissen Verhalten haben wird. 

Nun ist aber so, dass Personalverantwortliche wie eine Gatekeeper agieren. Sie selber können nicht einschätzen, ob jemand für eine bestimmte Stelle geeignet ist. Sie nutzen aber die Versicherung (guten Noten = bestimmte Fähigkeiten und bestimmte Ausbildung = entsprechende Fähigkeiten).

Hier ist auch das Problem, warum es Technikern schwer fällt, in bestimmte Position zu kommen. Die NPC mit Ihrer Programmierung in der Position des Vorgesetzten oder des Personalverantwortlichen, können nicht aus ihrer Programmierung ausbrechen. Für NPC ist es nicht möglich, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich auch ohne eine entsprechende Ausbildung in einen neuen Gebiet zurecht finden können. 

Diese NPC Menschen werden immer Noten und Ausbildung vor Expertise wählen. Denn zum einen könne Sie die Programmierung nicht verlassen und zum zweiten sind sie Risikoscheu und nutzen die Versicherung «Zeugniss/Ausbildung» 

Daher werden lieber unerfahrenen Theoretischer und Farblose BWL Studenten in bestimmte Positionen gesetzt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2019)

@Tmbiz:
Das hast du schön geschrieben ... aber so verkniffen würde ich das nicht sehen. Mittlerweile gibt es schon auch Leute, die, vielleicht aus gemachter Erfahrung, beurteilen können, wie Expertise nun wirklich zustande kommt ... 

@Hardy:
Dein Problem ist, glaube ich, dass die Leute, die für euren Betrieb eine Anlage kaufen beim Kauf erstmal nur den Preis bei zugesicherten/bestellten Eigenschaften sehen.
Die Eigenschaften werden in der Regel von Prozess-*Ingenieuren* und/oder Projektleitern definiert. Es ist (leider) noch nicht so üblich, für diese Definitionen die Betriebstechnik/Instandhaltung und möglicherweise sogar die Maschinenführer mit hinzu zu ziehen. Würde man das tun, dann würde die Anlage dann nicht mehr 1 Mio sondern ggf. 1,5 Mio's kosten. Das läßt sich nicht argumentieren. Das du dann später, um das Notwendige zu erreichen, nochmal 1 Mio (mal überspitzt dargestellt) da hineinsteckst bemerkt keine wirklich denn das ist eine andere Kostenstelle.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Ralle (28 Januar 2019)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Tmbiz:
> Das hast du schön geschrieben ... aber so verkniffen würde ich das nicht sehen. Mittlerweile gibt es schon auch Leute, die, vielleicht aus gemachter Erfahrung, beurteilen können, wie Expertise nun wirklich zustande kommt ...
> 
> @Hardy:
> ...



Meine Rede und meine Erfahrungen seit 25 Jahren. 
Ist irgendwie schon (fast) immer so.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Meine Rede und meine Erfahrungen seit 25 Jahren.
> Ist irgendwie schon (fast) immer so.




Hat aber auch Vorteile.  Bei uns ist es so, das die Garantie anfängt sobald die Anlage "an die Produktion übergeben wird". Das Projektteam des Kunden hat natürlich Interesse das das so früh wie möglich passiert weil dann die Instandhaltung für das Zeugs zuständig ist. Das die Anlage dann noch nicht so ganz fertig ist ist dabei oft Nebensache. Hauptsache sie hat schon mal produziert


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Tmbiz:
> Das hast du schön geschrieben ... aber so verkniffen würde ich das nicht  sehen. Mittlerweile gibt es schon auch Leute, die, vielleicht aus  gemachter Erfahrung, beurteilen können, wie Expertise nun wirklich  zustande kommt ...



 Das was ich da geschrieben habe, möchte ich am liebsten als eine Grundtendenz verstanden haben. Ich bin davon Überzeugt, dass es Menschen gibt, die das Gegenteil beweisen. Aber die Erfahrung zeigt, um so grösser die Firma, umso mehr NPC denken gibt es.


----------



## Krumnix (28 Januar 2019)

Also in Bezug auf das Saarland ist das Gehalt sehr hoch. Das Saarland ist sehr stark von der Stahl- und Autoindustrie abhängig. Wenn hier einer hustet, merkt man das direkt.
Wer bissel die Nachrichten verfolgt hat, konnte den Streit zwischen VW und Halberg Guss sicher nicht übersehen. Das hier Prevent mit Arbeitsplätzen gespielt hat und der Diesel am zusammenbrechen ist, spielte hier voll rein. 
Auch die Dillinger Hütte, Völklinger Hütte, Saarstahl, Ford, Bosch, Nemak etc. plagt diese Entwicklung. 
Jede dieser Firmen plant in den nächsten 5 Jahren seine Belegschaft kleiner zu machen. Sprich, es gibt im Saarland eine "Flut" von "Technikern". 

Da kannst du mit deiner Erfahrung und deinem Können gerne glänzen, aber neben dir stehen noch weitere 20-50, die auch glänzen, aber "nur" 3.800€ oder 4.200€ verlangen.
Hier ist Weitblick und Flexibilität gefragt. 

Smart, drüben in Hambach suchen immer mal wieder Leute für die Instandhaltung. Oder man wechselt in die Projektplanung bei denen. Relativ sicher der Job dort. Aber man muss natürlich Französisch verstehen und ein wenig sprechen können.
Englisch versteht sich von selbst.
Rheinland-Pfalz zumindest in Richtung Saarland ist auch recht "anstrengend". Daher flexibel sein und ggf. sich bis Richtung Mannheim/Heidelberg (BASF) orientieren.

Jedoch im Saarland kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, werden in den kleinen Ingi-Büros die 4.000€ sehr schwer sein. Kenne genug von denen, wo ich weiß, dass die sich das nicht leisten können.
Aber man verdient bei denen auch richtig gut, wenn man Reisebereitschaft anzeigt. 3.000€ Grundgehalt und ca. 1.500€ durch 10 monatige Auslandseinsätze. Da hier oft nur 10 Mann arbeiten, kann man schlecht für 0% Reisen das Gleiche verlangen.

Mein Tipp:
Unter 4.000€ Chancen im Saarland und Teilen von RP 70-09%.
Über 4.000€ bei 20-40%

Umkreis > Mannheim Chancen für >4.000€ sicher bei 60-70%.
BW und Bayern sind 4.500€ schnell möglich.

Meine Erfahrung mit Familie:
Job und Region nach persönlichen Vorstellungen aussuchen. Familie einbinden, ggf sind die auch an einem Umzug interessiert. Wenn nicht, Radius eingrenzen.
Kann auch Sinn machen, eine kleine Wohnung am Arbeitsort zu mieten und am WE Heim zu fahren oder, wenn die Strecke nicht zu weit ist, jeden 2. Tag zur Familie.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2019)

Krumnix schrieb:


> BW und Bayern sind 4.500€ schnell möglich.



Nicht in jeder Ecke.
Auch in BY und BW gibt es Gegenden mit wenig Anlagen- und Maschinenbau.
Ausserdem helfen dir 4500€ im Raum München oder Stuttgart nix, wenn die Miete bei >18€ je m² liegt oder ein Kindergartenplatz mit 350€ pro Monat zu Buche schlägt.
Da bist du vielleicht im Saarland mit 3500€ besser dran. 
Wenn man Familie hat, dann ist die Wahl des Ortes sicher ein schwieriges Thema.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Zombie (31 Januar 2019)

Das ist wirklich harter Tobak. 
Ich hab das damals von meinem Vater bei der Siemens so ähnlich miterlebt. Unter der Vorgängerfirma ist mein Vater auch ohne Abschluss aufgestiegen, hatte Ingenieure unter sich. Er hatte Vollmachten, konnte Verträge zeichnen, etc. Hatte das Privileg direkt der Geschäftsleitung Bericht erstatten zu dürfen, ohne Vorgesetzte die die Zahlen schönen wollten.

Dann kam Siemens. Er wurde degradiert, bekam Chefs vorgesetzt die von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hatten und an ihre Stelle nur gekommen waren weil sie "Inschenjör" waren.
Die wussten wie sie ihren Arsch retten konnten, aber nicht wie man die Abteilung leitet.
Das hat ihn innerlich kaputt gemacht. äußerlich wollte er es nicht zeigen, aber man konnte es sehen wenn man ihn genau kannte.

Deshalb rate ich dir, lass es nicht so weit kommen, such dir lieber was anderes in einer anderen Gegend. Bayern hat ein paar ganz schöne Ecken. Dort wird es sicherlich Firmen geben die dich nehmen, wenn auch vielleicht nicht für das volle Startgehalt. Aber da kann man ja nach einem Jahr nochmal drüber reden.


----------



## Hardy81 (1 Februar 2019)

@Tmbiz:
Ich finde die Sichtweise bzgl. der NPCs etwas zu engstirnig. 
Sicherlich mag der eine oder andere das Zünglein an der Waage sein, allerdings entbehrt das jedem gesunden Menschenverstand. Zumal ich hier selbst als Personalentscheider die Wertung der Fachabteilung deutlich höher bewerten muss / würde, als ein (persönliches) Verlassen auf Noten oder Schul- / btw. Studienabschluss. 

Mein, mitlerweile aus dem Unternehmen ausgeschiedener, Chef hatte ein gutes Händchen dafür, seine Vorstellung von einem geeigneten Kandidaten der Personalabteilung glaubhaft zu vermitteln. 

Ich kann natürlich, trotz hervorragender Noten einem (studierten) Frischling nicht die Erfahrung zusprechen, die ein unstudierter Kollege nach 10, 15 oder 20 Berufsjahren zu bieten hat. Nur hier würde ich den erfahrenen Kollegen jederzeit einem Berufseinsteiger vorziehen, auch wenn dieser den "besseren" Abschluß hat. 





Krumnix schrieb:


> Also in Bezug auf das Saarland ist das Gehalt sehr hoch. Das Saarland ist sehr stark von der Stahl- und Autoindustrie abhängig. Wenn hier einer hustet, merkt man das direkt.
> 
> Meine Erfahrung mit Familie:
> Job und Region nach persönlichen Vorstellungen aussuchen. Familie einbinden, ggf sind die auch an einem Umzug interessiert. Wenn nicht, Radius eingrenzen.
> Kann auch Sinn machen, eine kleine Wohnung am Arbeitsort zu mieten und am WE Heim zu fahren oder, wenn die Strecke nicht zu weit ist, jeden 2. Tag zur Familie.



Da liegt das Problem. Mit dem Gehalt, dass ich zur Zeit habe, werd ich es wohl in der "freien Wirtschaft" schwer haben. 

Ein Umzug kommt aus familiärer Sicht derzeit leider nicht in die Tüte.


----------

